# Out of state or in state?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Do you, as police officers, make a conscious effort to pull over out of state’rs over in state’rs.

I'm just curious because out my way I see a lot of ass hat NY drivers and they seem to be easy pickings.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Only grab the idiots regardless.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SOT, I've heard the New Yorker's up your way are idiot drivers. That's probably why so many get pulled over. We have alot of Connecticut driver's out my way and we stop quite a few. I think they lack Law Enforcement in the bordering towns in their states because they do suck at driving.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Funny story, one man from New York, after getting pulled over for speeding 4 times in a week on the same bit of 295 in RIchmond. Scheduled a meeting with the selectmen to see if they could increase the speed on the road.

CAS


----------

